
Ask HN: Usually engineering jobs are plentiful – is this a time to stay put? - zanewill9
I&#x27;ve been passively looking for a new position for a year and have generally been (purposely) rather picky.<p>Maybe coincidence but 2016 seems like there&#x27;s been less opportunity. I would guess Yahoo and Twitter (and others) are losing engineers which are hitting the market.<p>Is this a good time to look or better to keep a &quot;safe&quot; job?
======
ChuckMcM
Always look for a better job, always try to learn new things in your current
job, never stop re-inventing yourself.

If you are not learning anything in your current job then you are wasting
time. Figure out something to learn, it will make your job more interesting
(and more fun) and it will help you in the future with knowledge.

Engineering jobs are always plentiful and scarce at the same time, they are
plentiful for the people who know and/or have experience in the new hotness,
they are scarce for people who have skills for things that people are not
using in abundance.

~~~
zerr
There are jobs where everything is perfect except pay... This is when it's
hard to risk and take a higher paid job.

------
twunde
I work in the NY area and engineering positions are still plentiful. I think
what you're seeing in the SV market is in part a response to the venture
capital crunch. That said, I wouldn't worry too much about finding a "safe"
job. The only thing worth worrying about is whether the company you're joining
is going to be impacted by how difficult it is to get venture capital. I don't
see any companies or money completely pulling out ala 2000, but it has become
more difficult to get vc money if you are a border-line success

------
JSeymourATL
> Is this a good time to look or better to keep a "safe" job?

No such animal as a "safe job", even the postal service is eliminating people.

As you evaluate a prospective employer-- consider their business model and
markets they serve. Are they expanding? Does the senior leadership have
experience and stability?

Relative to Yahoo/Twitter engineers-- some of those guys are getting fat
severance packages and plan to chill on the beach for the next 18 months.
Don't worry about them. Move when the right opportunity lines up for you.

------
Outdoorsman
I may offer an opinion different from other responses you receive...

If you're not unhappy where you are--adequate salary, good living conditions--
then take things slowly...

Land the next job before leaving your current one, and only if it represents a
step up in responsibility and seems interesting, or otherwise improves your
"life"...

Look at the headlines on the worldwide economic situation just now...yes,
things are a bit uncertain...do your homework before making a jump...

And don't undervalue having a job when things are uncertain...just think about
the alternative...

------
felipellrocha
The global economy has been showing signs it's slowing down for almost a year
now: [http://monetarywatch.com/2016/02/22-signs-that-the-global-
ec...](http://monetarywatch.com/2016/02/22-signs-that-the-global-economic-
turmoil-we-have-seen-so-far-in-2016-is-just-the-beginning)

It could very well be affecting the tech market.

------
sharemywin
I think it's important to stay "up to date" on technology. If you have an
opportunity to work on something fun and interesting I would take the leap.
With that said, I agree the market is probably tougher. I talking general
market.

------
ibejoeb
I would expect skilled technologists to still be in demand. Perhaps there will
be a decline in new full-time hires, but that would likely be offset by
increased demand for contract positions. I don't, personally, anticipate
significant removal of existing full time positions. If you're more
comfortable with an employment arrangement, it might be worth locking one in
soon.

Overall, though, the American economy is continuing to improve. Greater world
events are rattling the markets, and tech has taken a hit, but it doesn't seem
out of the ordinary.

------
BayAreaPyGuy
Not OP, but I'm wondering much the same thing... specifically is it a good
time to look if one is underpaid?

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
It's _always_ a good time to look if you're underpaid!

------
__derek__
I suppose it depends on location. Now is still a fine time for engineers
seeking jobs in Seattle.

------
allsystemsgo
Meh. Developers will always be in demand. Yes, unicorn startups like "Yo"
might have a bad time but, aside from that, I'd feel safe in continuing to be
a bit picky.

------
cylinder
You should have shared more about your current rule, considering your question
directly asks whether you should keep your current role.

------
kohanz
Are you referring to the local SV market or more generally?

~~~
zanewill9
Sorry - good point.

My question is SV-centric, but broader viewpoints would be useful as well.

